# Worlds Most Amazing Shetland?



## Shilott (Sep 16, 2009)

See for yourself guys






Her current jumping record is 4ft 

xx
Charlie


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

that is excellent little shetland. i am looking for a good pony fo my 2 boys ages 3 and soon to be 5


----------



## Shilott (Sep 16, 2009)

equus717 said:


> that is excellent little shetland. i am looking for a good pony fo my 2 boys ages 3 and soon to be 5



I highly recommend them, as long as you get one with the right working temperament. Maybe even get one that was previously abused it softens up their more cheekier side that can sometimes cause them to become nippy, moody and kicky and it also gives them a new lease of life which they really deserve. at least that's my opinion and that's what the situation was with Tarah when i got her.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

wow ! she's brilliant !


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

She is SO cute! I love her!! I never realized any shetland could FLY!

XD


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

what an amazing little pony


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Shes a great jumper but **** shes so tiny!!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha I loved that. Cute.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohhh my, that was amazing! The music was awesome! hah


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Such a cute pony. But what a well made video! I was as impressed with the video as I was with the jumping. Haha.
_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

.... Wow ......


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! Thats brilliant!


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

What is that music from? I've heard it before but I can't place it....


----------

